# Show me your Miami!



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi isn't large, about 40 pounds, but here are a couple of pictures of her in a Miami. The first two were taken in October and was a little too short. The last was taken last month. We haven't had much of a winter this year and she is a bit hot with the lenghth. I like the Miami short, I like it when it is growning out. It is a super cute cut.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Lexie is _beyond_ cute. I notice it seems (in the lying down picture) that her bracelets start a little higher above the feet than what I normally see. I'm wondering if I would like this better. We are very active and spend a lot of time in the woods. At her current length (the bevel starts right at the top of the toe line) if her hair is limp and not fluffed out (or if she steps in a puddle) the hair around the bottom of the cuff gets so gross so quickly. I wonder if it were trimmed up just a tiny bit higher if that would help it stay clean. Thoughts?


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

The most important thing about the Miami (on all poos, but especially a large one) is to be sure the bracelets are high enough. Groomers that aren't quite familiar with doing bracelets might set them right on the joints, which looks really old fashioned and makes the bracelets look squat and tiny.

I have very small hands, but when I set bracelets on Spoos, I wrap my whole hand around the leg just above the fetlock joint on the foreleg, and just above the hock on the back, and shave up from the top of my thumb and forefinger. The bottom of my hand (pinky) is resting just on the top part of the joint, or the ball of the hock in the back.

This probably amounts to about 2.5 - 3" above the joint on a large Spoo. My parent's old spoo is 28.5 inches tall, and his bracelets were enormous to compensate when I did him in a CC years ago.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna is a big girl, around 60lbs









Ignore the terrible scissoring on her topknot, I fixed that part.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

The short cut Miami picture was taken the day she had it done. I think her bracelets look a little to boxy, but I really liked the look when it had grown out even just a little bit. I like Vienna's fluffy bracelets in the short Miami. I love, love, love long bracelets, even if I just spent the last 30 minutes brushing and combing out Lexi's!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have any poodle photos to add to this thread. :embarrassed:

I just wanted to say how cute both Vienna and Lexi are!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella's Miami Summer of 2011


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie and Henry in Miamis. Henry is on the bigger side - 60 lbs and nearly 27 inches tall. Millie is more average at 24 inches tall and 50 lbs. I'm not sure exactly about setting the front bracelets, but they should be set higher than the rear bracelets. The rear bracelets can be set by placing a finger or two above the hock joint. That would be the highest point of the rear bracelet. The rear bracelet should be shaved at an angle : the highest point being 1 or 2 fingers above the back of the hock and then shaving down at an angle. So, the bracelet will be lower at the front of the back leg than the back of the back leg. Look at Fluffyspoos photo of Vienna for a good visual of that angle. For the front bracelet, I think you can wrap your entire hand around the leg starting at that front leg joint. The top of your hand, or maybe just a touch higher (better to start too high than too low) is where you would start shaving up the leg.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone who isn't familiar with doing the Miami will set the poms lower, because they'll just follow what the instructions say in books, "set at the hock." All clips need to follow the dog's individual body shape and size, so just make sure to have the poms a little higher above the hocks to balance your large poodle. Other than that, I don't think you can go wrong! I really love this clip!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree, Lexie is adorable! She is about the size of Bonnie, maybe a hair bigger? 

Bonnie's Miami has grown out some. She was shaved short (1/8 inch) several weeks ago, but now it is a great length. A couple more weeks and it will be perfect. It is about 1/2 inch:










Sneeking up on kitties:









Trying to show where they come up to on the back legs. I am not sure if this is right or not. I think the bottom of them should be angled up a little? I also think they could be bigger/puffier.









I took Sonya's picture to the groomer so she would know what to do with Bonnie and it helped a lot.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sookster, I thought Bonnie would look stumpy in a Miami because she is not big. I think if the bracelets are set correctly that Nova will look great. You might have them a little taller than Bonnie and Lexi have them, but I am sure they will look great! Please post pictures after you have her done.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Please ignore the fact that Fergie is in a continental lol. Obviosuly one would cut down with a 7 or whatever on body/neck, regular pet poodle topknot, ears, and poodle tail. Just posting so you can see the placements of the bracelets.. notice that they are about the same height... I set my line just above the hock the line is slanted.. the line on the front bracelets are horizontal. Also the front bracelets are like pillars think toilet paper rolls but with rounded edges and the rear bracelets are like eggs.

First two pix were after back to back Best of varietys and last shows in AK, and the next pic so you can see from a distance was us in the group last year after a 5pt major BV win towards her grand competing against prohandlers. Breed Judge even looked thru her coat for wiggies.. I didnt use any . Course I dont keep her in as much coat lol after some helpful hints from more seasoned lower 48 folks and handlers lol:adore:... I was a bit outdated. Last pic is of her tightened up a bit lol.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*We Did It!*

Nova got her Miami groom today. I was so panicky all day until I picked her up from the groom. She looks fabulous! She looks all lean and poodley now. I didn't know she had it in her. Still trying to put a couple lbs back on her, but she's getting close to the right weight. This girl has a metabolism like a race horse. I have no idea how her original owners managed to get her to 82lb (she currently weighs 63lb and I'm having a hard time getting her to 65). 

So, my thoughts are: 
I'm not sure about how the tk/crest is clipped. I think I would prefer the neck to be well blended down to the withers, but I really have no idea what I'm talking about (and its kind of hard to see in the photos). As is, its kind of like the tk just stops and the neck starts. Kind of. But not terrible. 

I stressed for her not to take the bracelets too low. I actually think they could stand to be a _teeny weeny_ bit lower, especially on the hind legs. But overall, I really like it. Glad I decided to do this. Nova feels SO much better. I'm also going to make a pictures thread with more photos and a video


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

She looks good! Yes, the rear bracelets could probably be about an inch lower, but I like the front on her.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nova looks great!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks great! Front bracelets are good. Rear ones are way too high but thts an easy fix!! . They should be lower than front bracelets - about a finger above his hock.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm tempted to try and fix them myself but I am awful at beveling... especially the top of the bracelet. As of yet, undecided on whether to fix them or just leave them be and ask her to put them slightly lower next time.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

Love this . Think I might have to get tricky done like this


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's my favorite trim. It's poodley yet super easy to care for.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*It's my favorite warm weather season trim. Chagall will be in a Miami again in May. I like its look, easy of care (makes clean up after swimming a breeze!) and it does turn heads. Though he manages to do that no matter what clip he's in.*


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert is a LARGE spoo topping in at 27" and 60lbs. I set the pattern myself. Here's a couple pics of him from different angles.





















When I'm setting the pattern, I start just above the hock on the back of the back leg, then make a 45 degree down to the front. Then, I match the front bracelets with the lowest point on the back feet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's a couple of Maddy in a Miami from a couple of months ago; she's still in a Miami but I wanted giant bracelets so I've let them grow out poofier. Her hair is pretty fine though so I keep her topknot tightly scissored.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Man this thread is old! I forgot I started it haha. And looks like I never updated it. Nova wore the Miami for a long time, until one late fall day when I took her kayaking. Her bracelets were HUGE and all the whirling and swirling in the water, combined with sand and mud made a big matted mess of them. I shaved them off that evening when we got home LOL. 

I don't have a very good picture, but here are a couple more of her in the Miami: 

Taking the CGC exam: 









This was right before that kayaking trip I mentioned haha. 









And then there is Sookie, who is super cute in the Miami. I was actually debating today putting her in it from the lamb clip she's been wearing all winter, and the revival of this thread has just about made up my mind  










And then there is this pretty white girl, who is now a guide dog. I had her in a Miami pretty much the whole time I had her because it just suited her so well. 



















Couldn't help but include this one of her:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Here's a couple of Maddy in a Miami from a couple of months ago; she's still in a Miami but I wanted giant bracelets so I've let them grow out poofier. Her hair is pretty fine though so I keep her topknot tightly scissored.


I love the white on her chest! She's adorable.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

What did you use to colour her? That's adorable!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sookster said:


> Man this thread is old! I forgot I started it haha. And looks like I never updated it. Nova wore the Miami for a long time, until one late fall day when I took her kayaking. Her bracelets were HUGE and all the whirling and swirling in the water, combined with sand and mud made a big matted mess of them. I shaved them off that evening when we got home LOL.
> 
> I don't have a very good picture, but here are a couple more of her in the Miami:
> 
> ...


Tie-dyed poodle is awesome!!

Sookie is adorable in a Miami.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

kcp1227 said:


> I love the white on her chest! She's adorable.


Thanks! She is a really energetic dog with such a sweet personality  I love this thread, so many photos of awesome dogs!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> What did you use to colour her? That's adorable!


Soft pastel chalk  It worked really well and didn't stain her too bad. I did use a silicone based leave in conditioner on her after the bath to help keep the chalk from staining her white hair, then after "chalking" her, sprayed a light coating of hairspray over to seal it and keep the chalk from rubbing off. We sent her in for her formal guide dog training like this. We wanted to make an impression, but most of all, it was a ploy to keep people visiting her and smiling/laughing at her to keep her in good spirits and prevent her from getting too stressed out her first few days in the kennel. It totally worked, and she graduated as a guide dog less than 4 months later!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's awesome! How long did it last? I totally want to do this to Sawyer now! (Sorry for getting off topic :ahhhhh


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

heres my boy in the miami (but with shaved ears and tail)
i like big braclets, so i have grown them out more, now hes in the beddie trim, but am going back to thim trim, i love it, ignore the crappy swirl, i was playing


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

These are some great pictures all  I love the cuffs, but cannot seem to get them to look good on Remington.  Perhaps because his leg hair never gets long enough...


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> That's awesome! How long did it last? I totally want to do this to Sawyer now! (Sorry for getting off topic :ahhhhh


Well, once she got to the training kennel they gave her a bath and most of it washed out, except for a little staining on her ears. Not sure how long it would stay bright and vivid if you didn't wash it out.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

What a great thread. Some great tips and a wealth of great photos. I wish I could keep Panda in his modified Town & Country but I can tell he is often hot and Im in Florida; he aint seen nothin' yet. I think a Miami is in his future.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

By far our favorite clip and the one he is in most often. Taken down with a 10 blade in summer a 3 3/4 or 5 in the winter!

Zenfolio | MTWaggin Photos | Everyday Dogs | Photo 187

Sherry and Sterling


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sherry he's so pretty!! I've never taken Maddy down with a 10 blade on her body before, now i really want to try it! Your boy seems to have a lot the same coat as Maddy, so I think she'll suit it.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *It's my favorite warm weather season trim. Chagall will be in a Miami again in May. I like its look, easy of care (makes clean up after swimming a breeze!) and it does turn heads. Though he manages to do that no matter what clip he's in.*


Off topic but... How tall is Chagall? In pictures he appears
To be about the same size as Rusty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cornishbecky said:


> heres my boy in the miami (but with shaved ears and tail)
> i like big braclets, so i have grown them out more, now hes in the beddie trim, but am going back to thim trim, i love it, ignore the crappy swirl, i was playing


I like the "crappy" swirl. I like the whole look...it has Panache.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment on Sterling and don't worry about a 10, it is hair it will grow back and he is such a hot body that he needs it! Plus it really shows off his silver better....but it does make him really show his tall and skinny-ness.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jdcollins said:


> Off topic but... How tall is Chagall? In pictures he appears
> To be about the same size as Rusty
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's about 17 3/4" tall. BIG mini!:biggrin1: I hope to get someone with a wicket to accurately measure him at PCA in a few weeks. I just use a tape measure.


----------

